# mec



## vbergen

bonjour
¿"mec" se usa para  "amigo" y "amiga"? ¿o hay otra forma slang de referirse cuando es mujer?  ¿el plural del femenino y el masculino ambos serían "mecs"?


----------



## ALEPH-1

Hola en mis tiempos y en el mismo tono de "argot" para referirse a una chica "una tipa" se decía "une nenette" o incluso "une gonzesse" ambos con cierto carácter peyorativo. En tono más infantil "une quille" y se añadía "a la vanille". Pero espera mejores referencias en especial más actualizadas y de un nativo.


----------



## Yvan 6

" mec " solamente masculino ; ( plural, des mecs ) otra forma argot por mujer es " gonzesse".
  "mec" = " hombre "  a  veces "amigo".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

_Mec _recubre más o menos el campo semántico de _tío _en español.
La gran diferencia será cuando una chica habla de su _mec _para decir _mi "novio"/ mi chico/ el chico con el que salgo_.

Au revoir, hasta lugo


----------



## Philippe1185

rara vez se emplea "mec" para referirse a un amigo. creo que la mejor traducción sea "tipo" 

regarde ce mec là-bas = mira el tipo allá 

y como ya te lo han dicho, "mec" es siempre masculino e sólo se usa para referirse a un hombre


----------



## chics

_Un mec_ es más _un tipo/un tío/un payo_, el plural es _mecs_. El femenino (¿se escribe así?) es _une nana_.

Los amigos son _les potes_.


----------



## robert33

Tambien se puede decir "Salut, les mecs", para unos amigos. 
Ahora, para "nana" la gente joven suele decir "meuf" (en verlan).


----------



## chics

"Salut, les mecs" significa algo así como "¡Hola, chicos!", se usa cuando nos encontramos con los colegas, por ejemplo...


----------



## Pariscope1

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
hola, me gustaría saber si alguien sabe lo que significa mec

Gracias,


----------



## Maikel

Mec en España sería "tío".


----------



## Pariscope1

está utilizado en un texte literario en la siguiente frase

Il est canon, ce mec


----------



## Vergari

Bienvenido Pariscope,

Sí, como bien dice Maikel, "tío" en el lenguaje vulgar o coloquial, o sea "hombre".

Saludos


----------



## Ony

Un mec c'est un gars, c'est assez familier comme terme ceci dit


----------



## Vergari

Hola otra vez:

Il est canon, ce mec = está bueno este tío = qué bueno que está el tío

Mira este enlace.

Si es un texto literario significa que el diálogo reproduce un lenguaje coloquial.

Saludos


----------



## Pariscope1

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés. Me ha servido de mucho.


----------



## mariaeulalia

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour:

Si quelq'un peut m'aider, je ne comprend pas la signification de " ce-mec-la " . Le contexte est: Ce mec-la, avant de ce déguiser un noble, c'était un pauvre matelot.

Merci


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour;
Yo lo traduciría por "Ese chico...". Sin embargo, tengo dudas sobre el resto de la frase. Para mí, tendría más sentido que fuera "avant de *se* déguiser *en* noble".
Saludos,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

...*aquel/ese tipo*....



Orbayu said:


> Sin embargo, tengo dudas sobre el resto de la frase. Para mí, tendría más sentido que fuera "avant de *se* déguiser *en* noble".


 
Para mí también. Igual que _ce mec-la_ que yo escribiría ce mec-*là*.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Orbayu said:


> Bonjour;
> Yo lo traduciría por "Ese chico...". Sin embargo, tengo dudas sobre el resto de la frase. Para mí, tendría más sentido que fuera "avant de *se* déguiser *en* noble".
> Saludos,


 Tienes razón.... fué mi error....la frase correcta es como tu la escribiste.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> ...*aquel/ese tipo*....
> 
> 
> 
> Para mí también. Igual que _ce mec-la_ que yo escribiría ce mec-*là*.


 
Si....efectivamente...sin embargo en mi teclado no encuentro el acento grave.

Merci


----------



## cachomero

Hola,

Me permito intervenir para hacer hincapié en el sentido despectivo de la expresión *ce mec-lá*. *Tipo* traduce bien el caracter despectivo, pero en España diríamos más bien* el tipo ése*, *el tipo éste* o *el tipo aquél*, aún más despectivos. Además, en francés puede utilizarse en el curso de una narración, sin que el sujeto se encuentre a la vista. En dicho caso, diríamos *el tipo éste*, *el tipo aquél* o *el tipo ése* dependiendo del contexto, pero para ello la elección de uno u otro es bastante complicada.

Un saludo


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour :

  Il y a aussi _le keum_ : ce keum-là = ce mec-là

À +
Pohana


----------



## Nixy

En français québécois, _mec _est plutôt utilisé pour appeller/apostropher un ami masculin. Parler d'un _mec _comme de son petit copain est, selon moi, plus utilisé en France.


----------



## PuNkRoSs

Yo tengo una duda sobre si el plural "mecs" se puede usar con chicos y chicas cuando están todos juntos.

Por ejemplo, yo me voy a encontrar con dos amigos, un chico y una chica, puedo decir "salut les mecs" , o debo de emplear "potes"?


----------



## macuilcuetzpallin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut a tous!

C'est mon deuxieme post dans cette forum, et je suis heureux!

J'ai un question de la mot "mec". En anglai je comprendre le mot mec, mais en espagnol j'ai mes doutes. 

Le dictionnaire exprime "mec" comment un "tio". J'ai grandi dans la frontere Mexicain - Americain, et "tio" est le frere de mon pere. Quand je traduis "mec" a l'anglais il est "guy" ou "dude". 

Est-ce qu'on peux dire "mec" comment "tipo", "bato", etc?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Supongo que para un mexicano, tipo o guey sería lo que llamamos en España "tío".

No conozco la palabra bato, no te puedo decir si corresponde o no.

Pero lee este hilo desde el principio y también ese otro:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=218187

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## *MB1987*

_​_Buenas noches!

Y ¿cuál sería la traducción de _mec _en el siguiente ejemplo: _rhino mec _o _kangourou_ mec?


----------



## Paquita

*MB1987* said:


> _​_Buenas noches!
> 
> Y ¿cuál sería la traducción de _mec _en el siguiente ejemplo: _rhino mec _o _kangourou_ mec?



Pregúntaselo a Mauricet... http://www.planetebd.com/bd/bamboo/cosmic-patrouille/-/6832.html


> Ainsi, la Tarentule se voit proposer un poste à l'entretien dans un zoo,  plutôt ironique lorsque l'on se bat contre des ennemis portant des noms  comme Rhino Mec ou Kangourou Mec.



Lo mismo que Mortadelo o Filemón o Zipi y Zape o Leo Verdura. etcétera...


----------



## *MB1987*

Muchas gracias. Quería saber como se traducen esos nombres porque estoy liada con la traducción de algunas páginas de Mauricet.


----------



## Paquita

Perdona, no había entendido bien tu pregunta...No sé, paso palabra.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches *MB1987*, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Ya que estamos todos de acuerdo sobre la traducción (en España) de _mec _por _tío_, tan solo tienes que pegar tío a _rino _y a _canguro_.
Me parece lo más lógico, pero espera otras opiniones.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

